# Typo3: Templates und Frontend Editing



## GalaxyWarrior (14. Dezember 2005)

Hi, ich hätte mal 2 Fragen zu Typo3

1. Kennt einer ne gute Seite wo man kostenlos Templates für Typo3 herbekommt? Ich habe bisher bei Google nichts gefunden, nur eine Seite die gegen geld welche erstellen, bzw ein freies haben, aber das fand ich net so doll.

2. Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich usern das Editieren im Frontend erlaube? Ich habe über Google herausgefunden, dass man bei den Usereigenschaften folgende Zeilen in das Typo Script Feld einfügen soll:


```
admPanel { 
enable.edit = 1 
module.edit.forceNoPopup =0 
module.edit.forceDisplayFieldIcons = 1 
module.edit.forceDisplayIcons = 0 
hide = 0 
}
```

um direkt das Editieren zu erlauebn,. bzw 


```
admPanel { 
enable.edit = 1 
}
```

Um den Edit Teil des Admin Panels einzublenden, aber beides geht leider nicht.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## BSA (15. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe heute Angefangen mich damit zu beschäftigen, ich kann dir nur empfehlen lerne das von Anfang an, nimm dir Zeit um dahinter zu steigen, dann kannst du frühe roder später solche Fragen selbst beantworten! Ohne dir damit jetzt zu nahe zu treten <---!

Gruß BSA


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Dezember 2005)

Arbeite die Dokumentation auf Typo3 durch - anders kommst du bei typo3 keinen Zentimeter weiter. Anfangen z.B. mit Modern Template Building und anschließend z.B. auf TemplaVoila umsteigen (und dort weiterlesen).


----------

